# Selling a 2015 Jackson Big Rig with Rudder



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a copy of the listing in the classifieds
Forest Camo 2015 Jackson Big Rig with factory Rudder. Purchased this spring. Great boat, very stable, easy to stand, even for us big guys. Drafts very little water. Here's a link to the Jackson site with specs and details. http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/big-rig/
Only selling because I am buying a Hobie PA that will fit my needs on Lake Michigan a little better. $1600. This would cost over $1900 new before taxes. Always stored inside. Comes with a RAM Ball, a RAM 2007 rod holder, two RAM Tubes, and a factory GO PRO mount. Has anchor cleat and anchor rope included that is factory plumbed. Seat has air lumbar support, gear bag, tool holder and holds two 3600 plano's under the seat along with storage for 2 more 3600 plano's alongside the seat. Also includes a brand new JAckson Nalgene water bottle. Ready to fish from the get go.


----------

